# Potty training help needed



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok so I have been put in charge of potty training my moms rat (read: teacup chihuahua) They place we got her from had her semi-pad trained (she will pee on them but not poop) I'm thinking scheduled food/water times so we know when she is going to go, crated at all times she isn't watched 100% and some bells to ring when she needs to go outside. Any general suggestions? She is a whole 2 1/2 pounds and about 9 months old


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> Ok so I have been put in charge of potty training my moms rat (read: teacup chihuahua) They place we got her from had her semi-pad trained (she will pee on them but not poop) I'm thinking scheduled food/water times so we know when she is going to go, crated at all times she isn't watched 100% and some bells to ring when she needs to go outside. Any general suggestions? She is a whole 2 1/2 pounds and about 9 months old


That sounds good. Just for your amusement, I have been trying to potty train my Doxie for almost 2 years...he is still not 100% and he may never get there! The only suggestion I have is, pay attention when the weather gets warmer and / or if you see the Chi consuming more water than normal. Try to take the Chi out about 20 minutes after they have had water.

I hope that Donna Little will give her very highly experienced opinion as well.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

When my boys were "little", they used pads. We discovered that they would only use a pad once. We had to put a new one down after each "use", even if it was poo that was picked up immediately and left no (at least to us) "residue" behind. Don't know if that might make a difference with your pup though. We never planned use the pads long term and now they're outside train, but during "bad" weather I have to make sure that they've actually gone before allowing them in.


----------

